# Mini Front and Rear Fog Light Kit



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Just announced by BMW there will be a dealer installed front and rear fog light kit.

The kits have an MSRP of $75 for the rear kit and $199 for the front and rear kit combined plus installation!

Tim


----------

